

NodeUp: Node.js Podcast - cjm
http://nodeup.com/

======
nathanwdavis
Great. It's nice to have another Node podcast. There is the 'Minute with Node'
(or something like that) that is done by the core team, but I don't think it
is very active.

It also seems to be a longer, more in depth format - which is great.

------
steilpass
Great work. A few comments:

\- Have a little structure like:

    
    
      - Intro
      
      - Node News
      
      - New NPMs
      
      - ChitChat
     
      - ...
    

\- Have something like shownotes with links.

------
DrJ
I clicked thinking that this was podcasting software written in node. But it
looks (sounds) cool regardless.

